# Turning off xp



## SLOTHmaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Why do people disable xp for themselves in the forums? I'm curious what their reasons are.


----------



## Nagol (Sep 21, 2013)

Turning off xp doesn't interfere with the mechanical system; it just hides the poster's current total.

That said, there are probably a lot of different reasons to turn it off.

In my case, I am averse to cliques and those social mechanisms that promote/enable them.  The old board's version of xp had a stronger potential as the comments appeared with the original post so pile-ons formed, snarky zingers tended to attract as many or more xp than thoughtful posts, and who regularly gave to whom was obvious to those who paid attention.

I am more comfortable with the system on the new board, though I appear to be in the minority -- more posters appear to like having the xp and comments visible with the post that provoked them.


----------



## jonesy (Sep 21, 2013)

Nagol, something that I've wondered, can you personally see the comments if someone gives you xp? I mean, on your settings page? Or does turning xp off turn that off as well? Personally I like reading peoples comments, especially the ones that disagree with me (those are more interesting).


----------



## Nagol (Sep 21, 2013)

jonesy said:


> Nagol, something that I've wondered, can you personally see the comments if someone gives you xp? I mean, on your settings page? Or does turning xp off turn that off as well? Personally I like reading peoples comments, especially the ones that disagree with me (those are more interesting).




AFAICT, all the mechanics continue to work other than the per-post display.

I got xp today.  I still get the notification, can still see the comments (and I expect anyone else can see them too), and still grant xp should I wish.


----------



## jonesy (Sep 21, 2013)

Nagol said:


> ..can still see the comments (and I expect anyone else can see them too)..



Huh? You can? I can't. Xp comments have been off since the crash. I can only see the ones I get (the ones shown on the settings page). I don't see any comments on any of the posts themselves.


----------



## Nagol (Sep 21, 2013)

jonesy said:


> Huh? You can? I can't. Xp comments have been off since the crash. I can only see the ones I get (the ones shown on the settings page). I don't see any comments on any of the posts themselves.




LOL, I mean you can look at xp comments granted to me.


----------



## jonesy (Sep 21, 2013)

Ah. 

Edit:


Nagol said:


> LOL, I mean you can look at xp comments granted to me.



Nope, I don't think I can. The comments are only visible on the settings page, and you can only access your own settings. If I go there I see mine. Your profile page doesn't list an xp tab when I look at it (I think there used to be one there, but ever since the comments have been off on the posts the tab has been off as well).


----------



## Nagol (Sep 21, 2013)

jonesy said:


> Ah.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Nope, I don't think I can. The comments are only visible on the settings page, and you can only access your own settings. If I go there I see mine. Your profile page doesn't list an xp tab when I look at it (I think there used to be one there, but ever since the comments have been off on the posts the tab has been off as well).





Here are you last few xp awards:


Thread

Date


Thread: Best Post Ever! 
No Comment Made

Friday, 20th September, 2013 03:18 AM 
Dwimmerlied 



Thread: Faster metabolism makes perception of time move slower 
Nice.

Tuesday, 17th September, 2013 05:16 PM 
Cadence 



Thread: Best Post Ever! 
No Comment Made

Tuesday, 17th September, 2013 03:45 AM 
goldomark 



Thread: Of the WotC Forums and the OTT 
No Comment Made

====

To see someone else's, click their name-link on the left, and choose View Activity.  On the new page, choose the Experience Points tab.


#edit# -- You're right!  If I follow my instructions, my activity page doesn't have an Experience Points tab that those who have enabled the systems seem to have.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 22, 2013)

Profiles have an XP tab for other users if they have turned XP on.  They don't if they haven't.  People can see their own XP tab, even if it's turned off for others.

Nobody can see XP comments in posts since the hack.  Blame Singapore, mainly.

Plus moved to Meta.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 1, 2013)

Nagol said:


> The old board's version of xp had a stronger potential as the comments appeared with the original post so pile-ons formed, snarky zingers tended to attract as many or more xp than thoughtful posts, and who regularly gave to whom was obvious to those who paid attention.
> 
> I am more comfortable with the system on the new board, though I appear to be in the minority -- more posters appear to like having the xp and comments visible with the post that provoked them.




Oh, I totally wondered about that.  I had completely forgotten about the XP comments until the other day when I received XP and was surprised that I didn't see it in the post.

I do like the XP on the actual post.  Sometimes the XP parts were even more funny than the actual post.  I feel like without seeing them, half the point of having XP is gone...


----------



## Umbran (Oct 1, 2013)

Dog Moon said:


> Sometimes the XP parts were even more funny than the actual post.




If something is more cool, funny, interesting, or insightful than the original post, then that something deserves a post of it's own, not an XP comment.


----------



## SkidAce (Oct 1, 2013)

Umbran said:


> If something is more cool, funny, interesting, or insightful than the original post, then that something deserves a post of it's own, not an XP comment.




Not if its meant to be just between you and the OP.

But I get your point.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 1, 2013)

SkidAce said:


> Not if its meant to be just between you and the OP.




DogMoon was talking about the prior function - where XP Comments were displayed on the post, so they weren't at all private.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 1, 2013)

Umbran said:


> If something is more cool, funny, interesting, or insightful than the original post, then that something deserves a post of it's own, not an XP comment.




Which was how it was done before there even was XP.

Which makes me think maybe we were better off before the idea of XP even appeared...


----------

